# Visa Options for American Citizen



## ehrosenberg

Hi everyone,

I'm an American citizen starting a company in Brazil. I'm looking for the quickest, cheapest, easiest, and most permanent visa option. I currently have a valid tourist visa and traveled in 2011 on a student visa. I'd appreciate if you could answer the following questions:

1. Is there such thing as a provisional (temporary) work, business, or investor visa that will give me more time to get a more permanent version of one of these visas? If so, how do I obtain it, how much does it cost, and how long does it?

2. To obtain a five-year investor visa, do I need to invest $75,000 USD/$150,000 BRL into a Brazilian business entity?

3. To avoid the difficulty of applying for a five-year investor visa, would it be possible to first register a Brazilian company (either S.A. or LTDA) and then have that entity sponsor a work visa for myself?

4. Would I qualify "as a manager or director of a religious or social assistance organization" if my company is a for-profit social enterprise that provides sustainable income to favela residents through tourism? Would doing so make it easier, cheaper, or quicker to obtain a permanent visa?

Thanks for your help!

Elliot


----------



## debzor

ehrosenberg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm an American citizen starting a company in Brazil. I'm looking for the quickest, cheapest, easiest, and most permanent visa option. I currently have a valid tourist visa and traveled in 2011 on a student visa. I'd appreciate if you could answer the following questions:
> 
> 1. Is there such thing as a provisional (temporary) work, business, or investor visa that will give me more time to get a more permanent version of one of these visas? If so, how do I obtain it, how much does it cost, and how long does it?
> 
> 2. To obtain a five-year investor visa, do I need to invest $75,000 USD/$150,000 BRL into a Brazilian business entity?
> 
> 3. To avoid the difficulty of applying for a five-year investor visa, would it be possible to first register a Brazilian company (either S.A. or LTDA) and then have that entity sponsor a work visa for myself?
> 
> 4. Would I qualify "as a manager or director of a religious or social assistance organization" if my company is a for-profit social enterprise that provides sustainable income to favela residents through tourism? Would doing so make it easier, cheaper, or quicker to obtain a permanent visa?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Elliot


Hi Elliott - I have an investor visa, and it does entail a lot of paperwork, plus you really must start and run a real business... To answer your questions:

1. No, there is no temporary investor visa.

2. If you invest AT LEAST R$150,000 into a Brazilian company you may receive a 3 year permanent visa.

3. No, because the business could not prove that it requires you, and only you, and no Brazilian can do the work since it has not traded.

4. No.

There is no quick or simple way round this - that is the intention of this visa..!


----------



## ehrosenberg

debzor said:


> 2. If you invest AT LEAST R$150,000 into a Brazilian company you may receive a 3 year permanent visa.


Thanks for the quick response! In relation to this point, an immigration service called EMDOC sent me the following:

_"Exceptionally, the National Immigration Council can authorize the concession of permanent visa 
for a foreign citizen, even though the amount of investment is lower than the amount foreseen 
above, but in this case at the analysis of the petition, the social interest of the investment will be 
checked according to the following criteria:
Quantity of jobs generated in Brazil, through the presentation of the Investment Plan 
containing the annual program of job generation to Brazilians; 
Value of the investment and region of the country where it will be applied;
Economic sector where the investment will take place; and
Contribution to the increase in productivity or assimilation of technology.In its decisions, the National Immigration Council will especially consider the investments of 
national entrepreneurs from South American countries."_​
Do you know anything about this? My company provides culturally immersive homestays for travelers in the homes of favela residents, paying hosts the majority of booking fees. If we're even moderately successful, then we can double the incomes of 100 families by the end of 2014. Given this employment generation, do you think I'd be eligible to not have to invest $150,000 BRL?


----------



## debzor

ehrosenberg said:


> Thanks for the quick response! In relation to this point, an immigration service called EMDOC sent me the following:
> 
> _"Exceptionally, the National Immigration Council can authorize the concession of permanent visa
> for a foreign citizen, even though the amount of investment is lower than the amount foreseen
> above, but in this case at the analysis of the petition, the social interest of the investment will be
> checked according to the following criteria:
> Quantity of jobs generated in Brazil, through the presentation of the Investment Plan
> containing the annual program of job generation to Brazilians;
> Value of the investment and region of the country where it will be applied;
> Economic sector where the investment will take place; and
> Contribution to the increase in productivity or assimilation of technology.In its decisions, the National Immigration Council will especially consider the investments of
> national entrepreneurs from South American countries."_​
> Do you know anything about this? My company provides culturally immersive homestays for travelers in the homes of favela residents, paying hosts the majority of booking fees. If we're even moderately successful, then we can double the incomes of 100 families by the end of 2014. Given this employment generation, do you think I'd be eligible to not have to invest $150,000 BRL?


Yes, I do. As a foreigner you would have to submit a business plan to show that you can guarantee to create 10 full time permanent jobs (even at minimum wage levels) for Brazilians. That is why nobody goes for it...!


----------



## debzor

Elliott - please can I clarify one thing? You are not planning, are you, to run a business putting "backpacker" types into favelas, to experience the "real' Brazil? Apart from being absurdly dangerous and illegal, all this will do is propogate favelas rather than move people out of them.

You are then expecting all these illegal folks to work for you, declare this income, for you and them to pay all the taxes, holiday pay, Christmas bonuses, and organise attorneys and accountants for your business, etc, just so you can get a visa...?

I thought not...

By the way, *"culturally immersive homestays for travelers in the homes of favela residents"* - cut out the BS!!


----------



## canadianbilal

What if I want to operate my own trading business. How can I move to Brazil? I operate a global import export business and am a licensed realtor in Canada. 

I want to experience Brazil, and maybe it could lead to an expansion in business? 

Is there SCRAP in Brazil?


----------



## debzor

canadianbilal said:


> What if I want to operate my own trading business. How can I move to Brazil? I operate a global import export business and am a licensed realtor in Canada.
> 
> I want to experience Brazil, and maybe it could lead to an expansion in business?
> 
> Is there SCRAP in Brazil?


I do not know what SCRAP is so I cannot comment on that, but you can either experience Brazil by coming here for up to 6 months, or apply for an investor visa. To do this you need to open a Brazilian business and then personally invest directly into it.


----------



## canadianbilal

Scrap is items, whether it be metals, machinery or just wires that are to be melted down or torn apart. Basically an items last use. Big companies buy it, melt it and then re-sell it as something ready to be turned into something else.

Is a 6 month visa extendable? Can I exit and re-enter? Can I rent a property and or car?


----------



## debzor

canadianbilal said:


> Scrap is items, whether it be metals, machinery or just wires that are to be melted down or torn apart. Basically an items last use. Big companies buy it, melt it and then re-sell it as something ready to be turned into something else.
> 
> Is a 6 month visa extendable? Can I exit and re-enter? Can I rent a property and or car?


OK - I know what scrap is, I thought maybe SCRAP was an acronym for something!

There are businesses here that do this, and there are small one-man shows that do as well, so I would not immediately see an opening for a foreigner.

As a Canadian you would need to apply for a 3 month tourist visa, which can be extended when here for another 3 months. Then you must leave and not return for another 6 months. It is possible to extend the initial 6 month period by up to 100 days by paying a fine, but you must still leave for 6 months after this.

Within the initial 6 months you can enter and leave as much as you like, and the time you are out of the country does not count towards the 6 months. 

Yes you can rent a car and a home on a tourist visa.


----------



## canadianbilal

Yikes, stay away for 6 months? 
How would you define Brazil? Is it what I imagine? Beaches and beautiful girls? 
Once there on a tourist visa.. If I see an oppurtunity to immerse myself in a business then that too I imagine is possible? 

What would your suggestion be for a mid 20's entraprenuer. I want to live life. Work hard, play hard.


----------



## debzor

canadianbilal said:


> Yikes, stay away for 6 months?
> How would you define Brazil? Is it what I imagine? Beaches and beautiful girls?
> Once there on a tourist visa.. If I see an oppurtunity to immerse myself in a business then that too I imagine is possible?
> 
> What would your suggestion be for a mid 20's entraprenuer. I want to live life. Work hard, play hard.


Yes Brazil is pretty much what you imagine!

The only way to get an investor visa is to in vest AT LEAST R$150,000 into a Brazilian business. Once you have identified an opportunity, then obviously you will need to have these funds available at home to be able to transfer to Brazil and qualify...


----------



## canadianbilal

Can a tourist open a bank account?


----------



## canadianbilal

So 70k CAD?
If it's what I imagine then lets get the ball rolling!


----------



## debzor

canadianbilal said:


> Can a tourist open a bank account?


Definitely not.


----------



## debzor

canadianbilal said:


> So 70k CAD?
> If it's what I imagine then lets get the ball rolling!


Not sure what the CAD exchange rate is at the moment, but at least R$150k must arrive here in Brazil...


----------



## Jenifer22

Take a lawyers advice if you have any queries best way.


----------



## debzor

canadianbilal said:


> Can a tourist open a bank account?


Just to expand on that - a Brazilian business can open a bank account (your Brazilian business that you will have started when here), into which you make the transfer, and you can have a personal bank account once you have a permanent visa. But as a tourist you cannot open a bank account.


----------



## canadianbilal

Ahh makes sense. Similar to the procedure I faced when setting up a hub in Dubai. 
Dubai is everything you hear of, but it's no Brazil. 

I am missing that energy I require to flourish. 

I am going to plan a trip out to Brazil as a tourist.. Any suggestions where I may want to be?


----------



## debzor

canadianbilal said:


> Ahh makes sense. Similar to the procedure I faced when setting up a hub in Dubai.
> Dubai is everything you hear of, but it's no Brazil.
> 
> I am missing that energy I require to flourish.
> 
> I am going to plan a trip out to Brazil as a tourist.. Any suggestions where I may want to be?


Brazil is so huge, that is impossible to answer. Depends on the funds you have available, what sort of business you want to get into, the weather you want, infrastructure, language requirements, etc, etc. Do you want a beach lifestyle, or a downtown city location?


----------



## canadianbilal

I need a half decent infrastructure.. Or my business options would be limited. Bear in mind, I need to scrap trade so I know I will travel but to be in a place where I can readily find items available (In Dubai I buy from the government, malls, big places with scrap that need it gone asap)

Lifestyle I would hope is in a safe, yet fun environment.. Maybe a Beach/Downtown vibe? Somewhere that allows me to explore other parts of Brazil as a tourist should there be an itch for me to do so..

How about yourself? What path did you follow? Thanks btw for all the help so far. You are making this dream a reality.


----------



## canadianbilal

Ohh and language, I speak english lol


----------



## debzor

canadianbilal said:


> I need a half decent infrastructure.. Or my business options would be limited. Bear in mind, I need to scrap trade so I know I will travel but to be in a place where I can readily find items available (In Dubai I buy from the government, malls, big places with scrap that need it gone asap)
> 
> Lifestyle I would hope is in a safe, yet fun environment.. Maybe a Beach/Downtown vibe? Somewhere that allows me to explore other parts of Brazil as a tourist should there be an itch for me to do so..
> 
> How about yourself? What path did you follow? Thanks btw for all the help so far. You are making this dream a reality.


I know nothing about your line of work, but I imagine you will need to be in or near an industrial hub. Maybe Sao Paulo, Brasilia or one of the interior cities? Beaches and industry do not go hand in hand, so you will have to give up one. Brazil is huge, so exploring by flying around is an easy option, so your base does not really matter...

Government bodies work in a different way in Brazil - they do not tend to lead, they follow private enterprises, and are not allowed to make a direct profit themselves. For example they have to tender out car parking, street cleaning, garbage collection, etc operations, rather then run them themselves. 

I think your best bet would be to do a lot of research, and then visit the area where you think you could make money...


----------



## Canuck_Sens

canadianbilal said:


> What if I want to operate my own trading business. How can I move to Brazil? I operate a global import export business and am a licensed realtor in Canada.
> 
> I want to experience Brazil, and maybe it could lead to an expansion in business?
> 
> Is there SCRAP in Brazil?


There is and by the way I am Brazilian.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Read several posts saying that you need to be a permanent resident in Brazil to get a chequing account.

That aint true. You need the CPF (Brazilian Tax code number). You get that you can open a special account for foreigners.

It is that simple!


----------



## debzor

Canuck_Sens said:


> Read several posts saying that you need to be a permanent resident in Brazil to get a chequing account.
> 
> That aint true. You need the CPF (Brazilian Tax code number). You get that you can open a special account for foreigners.
> 
> It is that simple!


Sorry, but you are wrong - a CPF is *not* enough to open a bank account in Brazil any more...


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I just extracted this from the Brazilian Central Bank. It is in Portuguese.

My understanding is that you can, but you may find difficulties in finding one. Also CC5 accounts were discontinued but the market still uses that expression to refer to foreigners accounts. So nope, I am not wrong. Check the FAQ for the 2nd question. Google Translation is your friend.

_2. Os residentes no exterior podem ter conta em reais no Brasil?

Sim. Há previsão legal e regulamentar para que pessoas físicas ou jurídicas residentes, domiciliadas ou com sede no exterior sejam titulares de conta em reais em banco autorizado a operar no mercado de câmbio, sendo necessário que também haja interesse do banco em abrir e manter a referida conta.

As movimentações ocorridas em tais contas caracterizam ingressos ou saídas de recursos no Brasil e, quando em valor igual ou superior a R$10 mil, estão sujeitas a comprovação documental, registro no sistema informatizado do Banco Central e identificação da proveniência e destinação dos recursos, da natureza dos pagamentos e da identidade dos depositantes e dos beneficiários das transferências efetuadas.

3. Posso abrir uma conta em moeda estrangeira no Brasil?

As contas em moeda estrangeira no País podem ser abertas por estrangeiros transitoriamente no Brasil e por brasileiros residentes ou domiciliados no exterior. Além dessas situações, existem outras especificamente tratadas na regulamentação cambial.

4. O que eram as "contas CC5"?

"Contas CC5" eram contas previstas na Carta circular nº 5, Referida Carta circular foi revogada há mais de 15 anos e, portanto, a expressão “contas CC5” não mais se aplica às atuais contas em moeda nacional tituladas por pessoas físicas e jurídicas residentes, domiciliadas ou com sede no exterior. Hoje, as disposições sobre essas contas constam do capítulo 13 do título 1 do Regulamento do Mercado de Câmbio e Capitais Internacionais (RMCCI)._


----------



## debzor

Canuck_Sens said:


> I just extracted this from the Brazilian Central Bank. It is in Portuguese.
> 
> My understanding is that you can, but you may find difficulties in finding one. Also CC5 accounts were discontinued but the market still uses that expression to refer to foreigners accounts. So nope, I am not wrong. Check the FAQ for the 2nd question. Google Translation is your friend.
> 
> _2. Os residentes no exterior podem ter conta em reais no Brasil?
> 
> Sim. Há previsão legal e regulamentar para que pessoas físicas ou jurídicas residentes, domiciliadas ou com sede no exterior sejam titulares de conta em reais em banco autorizado a operar no mercado de câmbio, sendo necessário que também haja interesse do banco em abrir e manter a referida conta.
> 
> As movimentações ocorridas em tais contas caracterizam ingressos ou saídas de recursos no Brasil e, quando em valor igual ou superior a R$10 mil, estão sujeitas a comprovação documental, registro no sistema informatizado do Banco Central e identificação da proveniência e destinação dos recursos, da natureza dos pagamentos e da identidade dos depositantes e dos beneficiários das transferências efetuadas.
> 
> 3. Posso abrir uma conta em moeda estrangeira no Brasil?
> 
> As contas em moeda estrangeira no País podem ser abertas por estrangeiros transitoriamente no Brasil e por brasileiros residentes ou domiciliados no exterior. Além dessas situações, existem outras especificamente tratadas na regulamentação cambial.
> 
> 4. O que eram as "contas CC5"?
> 
> "Contas CC5" eram contas previstas na Carta circular nº 5, Referida Carta circular foi revogada há mais de 15 anos e, portanto, a expressão “contas CC5” não mais se aplica às atuais contas em moeda nacional tituladas por pessoas físicas e jurídicas residentes, domiciliadas ou com sede no exterior. Hoje, as disposições sobre essas contas constam do capítulo 13 do título 1 do Regulamento do Mercado de Câmbio e Capitais Internacionais (RMCCI)._


I believe this refers to residents living abroad, (although I think this means Brazilians living abroad), currency exchange market traders who want to open foreign exchange accounts, and foreigners temporarily (and probably working?) in Brazil who again want to open a foreign currency account.

It does not refer to foreign tourists who want to open a Brazilian bank account without permanent residence in Brazil, which is what we are considering.

You cannot open a current/checking account (corrente) without permanent employment. To have this as a foreigner, you must have a permanent visa...

You can open a deposit/savings account (poupanca) and deposit funds without a job, but the bank wants to see a permanent address in Brazil and, nowadays, proof that you are living in Brazil... a permanent visa. 

The problem is this: it is not against the law for a foreign tourist to open an account here, but the regulations imposed on all banks by the government are extremely stringent. The bank and its employees face huge fines and other sanctions if there is any indication of wrongdoing with a foreign owned account, so they simply refuse to open them or insist a Brazilian resident must have complete control of the account. A few years ago, it was easier, but not now.

I do know of two successes in hundreds or attempts over the past 6 years, (probably as a result of oversight by the member of staff), which is why I have said that foreign tourists cannot nowadays open a bank account in Brazil.

There is one other practical reason - with the interest rates here so high, everyone would run to open an account in reais, and this would create demand for the currency, pushing it's value way up, making exports very expensive, etc, etc. This would be very bad for Brazil... so I cannot see the government relaxing these regulations any time soon.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

There are several things you wrote there that I simply cannot concur.

1) You can open a CC without employment must have address.

2) As the 2nd question says....There is legislation and there needs to be banks who are willing to do so. Banks are not obliged to offer. Question 2 says and I will translate to English. "Can residents living overseas open accounts ?' This is not limited to Brazilian living overseas. Or they wrote in a bad Portuguese. Question 4 says that there is legislation altering CC5 accounts.

3) Permanent address is different from permanent residence through RNE. I think you are not getting, but if you have a CPF and rent a place Bingo you have an account. You can provide your friend's account. They don't care. 

4) Nobody from overseas making in USD would invest in BRL in the long term. Remember when the REAL was 1.65 ? Well it hit 2.30. Almost 30% devaluation against USD. And you really dont know what the gvt is really up to in Brazil. 

The PT gvt is so clueless about the economy that I bet that will get to 3.

5) CPF is the document. You get that you can go after a driver license, You get these two you are set


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I meant provide your friend's address not account in 3)


----------



## debzor

Canuck_Sens said:


> There are several things you wrote there that I simply cannot concur.
> 
> 1) You can open a CC without employment must have address.
> 
> 2) As the 2nd question says....There is legislation and there needs to be banks who are willing to do so. Banks are not obliged to offer. Question 2 says and I will translate to English. "Can residents living overseas open accounts ?' This is not limited to Brazilian living overseas. Or they wrote in a bad Portuguese. Question 4 says that there is legislation altering CC5 accounts.
> 
> 3) Permanent address is different from permanent residence through RNE. I think you are not getting, but if you have a CPF and rent a place Bingo you have an account. You can provide your friend's account. They don't care.
> 
> 4) Nobody from overseas making in USD would invest in BRL in the long term. Remember when the REAL was 1.65 ? Well it hit 2.30. Almost 30% devaluation against USD. And you really dont know what the gvt is really up to in Brazil.
> 
> The PT gvt is so clueless about the economy that I bet that will get to 3.
> 
> 5) CPF is the document. You get that you can go after a driver license, You get these two you are set


I believe you are Brazilian, but have been away for some time, and certainly have not recently tried to open bank accounts in Brazil with foreigners? 

I have done this many times, and am speaking from recent experience, so I stand by what I say.

For your information and to answer your points: 

1/ You cannot get a CC without proof of income from a job
2/ I do think the government used bad Portuguese!
3/ You cannot take a CPF and rental contract to open an account. You also need your ID or RNE (permanent visa) if you are a foreigner... even if you use a friend's address
4/ I am not convinced it will rise to 3, but we will see... In any event, hindsight about exchange rates is not clever, and many would have invested into a Brazil bank account if they had been able to, and they certainly would now, if only they could.
5/ CPF is very easy to get...bank account is most certainly not.

So we agree to disagree? Your knowledge as a long term Brazilian expat, versus my recent experience here on the ground?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

debzor said:


> For your information and to answer your points:
> 
> 1/ You cannot get a CC without proof of income from a job
> 2/ I do think the government used bad Portuguese!
> 3/ You cannot take a CPF and rental contract to open an account. You also need your ID or RNE (permanent visa) if you are a foreigner... even if you use a friend's address
> 4/ I am not convinced it will rise to 3, but we will see... In any event, hindsight about exchange rates is not clever, and many would have invested into a Brazil bank account if they had been able to, and they certainly would now, if only they could.
> 5/ CPF is very easy to get...bank account is most certainly not.
> 
> So we agree to disagree? Your knowledge as a long term Brazilian expat, versus my recent experience here on the ground?


 Guess you are having some bad luck about this. I already collected info directly from the Central Bank and I just inquired my bank about it. As I said before and you are failing to see is that there has to be (as per question 2) banks that are willing to offer that.

While I am not here to debate with you, but rather to clarify I think you should pay heed to what I am saying

Because of your strong head I wrote directly to BACEN and they replied saying there is specific legislation towards this and banks are not obliged to offer products. However Exchange houses re more likely to offer if conditions warrant. And they do warrant. Your purpose is to open a CC being a foreigner.

For all purposes CPF is an ID and so is the drivers license. This is how you bypass RNE. Is this unlawful ? Unlikely. When I opened my CC account they requested my CPF and ID no doubt, but CPF was enough due to withholding tax.

You were caught by KYC policies that can be challenged. For all purposes CPF and a Brazilian address have more importance than RNE. Your address allows the Bank to engage the courts if needed and your CPF to block all your accounts if you are caught doing silly stuff.

Anyhow I will post my bank's response shortly. I am now very curious about RNE. You claim it is the law RNE whereas I am saying It is not.


Exchange Rate: Several Companies invested money when the BRL was 1.65. Now it is 2.3. I dont think Americans or any foreigners are happy with this. They realized major losses.

I would definitely invest now in Brazil. The currency has no power. However, PT is pretty bad in managing the economy which you are failing to see. BACEN is not independent in Brazil like the FED or the BoE. If they hang on power then I have serious concerns.

If the RIGHT wins they will fix Brazilian Finances. The RIGHT has been always good in cleaning the Financial mess left by the PT party.


----------



## debzor

Canuck_Sens said:


> Guess you are having some bad luck about this. I already collected info directly from the Central Bank and I just inquired my bank about it. As I said before and you are failing to see is that there has to be (as per question 2) banks that are willing to offer that.
> 
> While I am not here to debate with you, but rather to clarify I think you should pay heed to what I am saying
> 
> Because of your strong head I wrote directly to BACEN and they replied saying there is specific legislation towards this and banks are not obliged to offer products. However Exchange houses re more likely to offer if conditions warrant. And they do warrant. Your purpose is to open a CC being a foreigner.
> 
> For all purposes CPF is an ID and so is the drivers license. This is how you bypass RNE. Is this unlawful ? Unlikely. When I opened my CC account they requested my CPF and ID no doubt, but CPF was enough due to withholding tax.
> 
> You were caught by KYC policies that can be challenged. For all purposes CPF and a Brazilian address have more importance than RNE. Your address allows the Bank to engage the courts if needed and your CPF to block all your accounts if you are caught doing silly stuff.
> 
> Anyhow I will post my bank's response shortly. I am now very curious about RNE. You claim it is the law RNE whereas I am saying It is not.
> 
> 
> Exchange Rate: Several Companies invested money when the BRL was 1.65. Now it is 2.3. I dont think Americans or any foreigners are happy with this. They realized major losses.
> 
> I would definitely invest now in Brazil. The currency has no power. However, PT is pretty bad in managing the economy which you are failing to see. BACEN is not independent in Brazil like the FED or the BoE. If they hang on power then I have serious concerns.
> 
> If the RIGHT wins they will fix Brazilian Finances. The RIGHT has been always good in cleaning the Financial mess left by the PT party.


Lets not debate this ad infinitum. Suffice to say, what happens on the ground here is not always what the law says - as you will be fully aware! This is nothing to do with bad luck, just the practical life here in Brazil.

But a CPF is most definitely not accepted as an ID here, and I also could not get my Brazilian driving license until I had received the protocol for my RNE. In other words my permanent visa.

I also said that the law allows for foreigners to open bank accounts here, but in practice they will not do this. So there is no point stating repeatedly that the law allows it...

I would also enjoy the right fixing the economy, but I just cannot see them getting into power any time soon.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Ok This is what my bank just replied to me:

For CC accounts

a) All you need is a permanent visa or a temporary one. There are several ways to get the temporary one (at least 5 types)

b) If the temporary visa is less than 12 months, you can open instead a CC5 account.

c) You need a CPF

d) Proof address

e) Proof of income. ( I am checking with them if it has to be in Brazil, I guess it does not)

So you can open an account without having RNE. A temporary visa suffice. RNE means technically that you got permanent residency in Brazil...so there is a way.

Hope it helps


----------



## debzor

Canuck_Sens said:


> Ok This is what my bank just replied to me:
> 
> For CC accounts
> 
> a) All you need is a permanent visa or a temporary one. There are several ways to get the temporary one (at least 5 types)
> 
> b) If the temporary visa is less than 12 months, you can open instead a CC5 account.
> 
> c) You need a CPF
> 
> d) Proof address
> 
> e) Proof of income. ( I am checking with them if it has to be in Brazil, I guess it does not)
> 
> So you can open an account without having RNE. A temporary visa suffice. RNE means technically that you got permanent residency in Brazil...so there is a way.
> 
> Hope it helps


So, to summarise, let's say you cannot open a bank account in Brazil as a tourist... or at least it is very difficult.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

debzor said:


> So, to summarise, let's say you cannot open a bank account in Brazil as a tourist... or at least it is very difficult.



_It is not allowed as a tourist_, but a business visa does the trick. Next time you travel depending where you live you may request a business visa which is granted up to 5 years. With that you can.

I also noticed that at least in the Brazilian Embassy in the UAE they are not listing up the Business Visa, which is permissible by law. They put the investor's visa which is different.


----------

